# here are some of my snapshots



## jesusloving (Aug 14, 2005)

this is ithttp://www.greendayuk.com/board/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=1348


----------



## jesusloving (Aug 14, 2005)

another one


----------



## sfaribault (Aug 15, 2005)

Like the first one..  Maybe a little  more foreground folige??  Must have been hazy?

Steve  :thumbup:


----------



## Calliope (Aug 15, 2005)

Nice pics and welcome!


----------



## Jaywalker (Aug 18, 2005)

I really like the second one. Lots of activity. best of man made and nature


----------

